# Israeli Online Attack Service ‘vDOS’ Earned $600,000



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/israeli-online-attack-service-vdos-earned-600000-in-two-years/


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Alleged vDOS Proprietors Arrested in Israel


----------

